# How Many Insomniacs



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Insomniacs do we have here?? I am one and I will not be taking the Ambien any longer. So you guys will be seeing me post more late nights. :w00t: I do not have a hubby so I can not ware myself out doing this. :hump: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway this could be a fun thread. But also a way for us all nighters to be able to watch out for one another. 

Tonight while I was getting ready to type this I noticed that besides myself, Dorthy {BonniesMom}, Jaimie {Dr,Jaimie}, Ann Marie {Buttercup}, Carina {CloudClan}, Mel {Miss Melanie} and Cathy {Cathy B} were all online that live on the east coast. 

Who else??? I do not think that Mel or Doc are insomniacs. But I am not sure......


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

More of a night owl than an insomiac.  

But I really do need to get to bed! :cloud9:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its the meds but i think i will try to sleep now or i will get nothing done tomorrow!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 7 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631239


> More of a night owl than an insomniac.
> 
> But I really do need to get to bed! :cloud9:[/B]


I can understand you not sleeping. I know you have a lot on your mind. But get to bed. I sure wish I could sleep. I am tired. But let me lay down. And wham those eyes pop open and the brain goes to working.  
QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 7 2008, 02:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631242


> its the meds but i think i will try to sleep now or i will get nothing done tomorrow![/B]


Jaimie I will be so glad when you find out what I going on. I remember when I first started talking to you I asked you 101 questions making sure it was not your neck. It did not even hit me about the other. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: Please go to bed and rest honey. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm one. 
I've always been more of a "night person" than "morning person". I try to go to bed earlier, I really do  My husband works out of town so with no adult supervision I can stay up as late as I want.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not much of an insomniac, but last night was one of those nights when my brain just wouldn't shut off. I think I did go back to bed about 12:30 so I missed you, but it still took awhile to get to sleep. I hate it when I lay there and think about something someone said just as a comment, and I fuss and fume about it all night, but they don't think another thing about it. It doesn't happen very often and I've tried to get over that, but once in awhile it still won't leave me alone.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Being that James works 10pm to 8am four nights a week. I end up staying up til at least 2am when I don't have to work in the morning.  Someone switched shifts with him and hes working 2pm to 10pm tothere. Which is an amazing movie by the way. We came home and watched Bee Movie and I feel asleep on the couch.  So yeah thats why I wasn't around for late night chat with you. day though. So we will have to deal with just 3 nights without him here at night this week. :biggrin: I wasn't here early this morning as James and I were at his mom's to have dinner there and we ended up watching Stop Loss


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

You caught me Becky, I am a night owl. I really do prefer sleeping from about 3 AM until about 11 AM... but "life" won't let me do that too often.

:biggrin: 
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd love to be a night owl sometimes. It's rare when I'm up past 9pm :brownbag:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Once I make up my mind to go to bed, I can sleep. It's just that I find so much to do at night - like catch up on SM! :bysmilie:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sleep? what's sleep? :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Sep 7 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631524


> sleep? what's sleep? :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Bahahaaaa that is me. :smstarz:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a thought but you might want to be more descriptive in your thread title to be sure everyone knows what it's about....

You won't find me here. I'm usually asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. If for some reason I can't sleep, I put a favorite DVD on and I'm usually in dreamland before the action even starts ... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm an insomniac too... I hated Ambien!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631571


> Just a thought but you might want to be more descriptive in your thread title to be sure everyone knows what it's about....
> 
> You won't find me here. I'm usually asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. If for some reason I can't sleep, I put a favorite DVD on and I'm usually in dreamland before the action even starts ... Zzzzzzzz[/B]


I edited the title. Sorry bout that. :blush: 

Boy you remind me of my ex. I was so jealous of him and how he could go to sleep at the drop of a hat. His hat at that.. :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Sep 7 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631585


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631571





> Just a thought but you might want to be more descriptive in your thread title to be sure everyone knows what it's about....
> 
> You won't find me here. I'm usually asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. If for some reason I can't sleep, I put a favorite DVD on and I'm usually in dreamland before the action even starts ... Zzzzzzzz[/B]


I edited the title. Sorry bout that. :blush: 

Boy you remind me of my ex. I was so jealous of him and how he could go to sleep at the drop of a hat. His hat at that.. :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, no problem. I just know that I often don't open a thread if I don't think it will be of interest or if I don't know what it is... just not enough time to take a chance, KWIM. 

Sleep... that's my middle name...!!! LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yup, you got me. i go thru horrific bouts of insomnia thru out the year. this year, it's been mostly stress-related. i keep myself up late worrying about finances, job, etc. it isn't rare for me to only get 4-5 hours of sleep a WEEK. it also isn't HEALTHY lol. i've been like this my whole life, and i haaaaaaaaate it.

conversely, get me on a plane ride over 3 hours, and i'm beat when i step off the plane and will crash for the best 2 hrs of naptime airmiles can buy. expensive habit, but it works!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

ambien? hahahaha my brain laughs at that stuff. if it worked for me...i would down it like it was a margarita!!!!! i'm envious SO envious of those of you who those things help, even in the smallest ways  

i do think that a new job and a better financial situation would help. it's all i worry about lately, and it's really really not helping me enjoy the little things


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631571


> You won't find me here. I'm usually asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. Zzzzzzzz[/B]


OMG I WANT THAT PILLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 7 2008, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631692


> yup, you got me. i go thru horrific bouts of insomnia thru out the year. this year, it's been mostly stress-related. i keep myself up late worrying about finances, job, etc. it isn't rare for me to only get 4-5 hours of sleep a WEEK. it also isn't HEALTHY lol. i've been like this my whole life, and i haaaaaaaaate it.
> 
> conversely, get me on a plane ride over 3 hours, and i'm beat when i step off the plane and will crash for the best 2 hrs of naptime airmiles can buy. expensive habit, but it works!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


OMG when I read your post I was reading about my life. The ambien was a joke for me also. That is why I got up to two a night and got forgettful. And that is not a good thing. I got scared and flushed it. If one does not work and two makes my mind crazy well I will continue not to sleep. 

I have always liked to do my housework at night. And do not know why I thought now that I am in my <strike>"Prime"</strike> I needed to sleep at night. 

I will continue with my old ways. And continue to drink the blood of my fellow humans that like to sleep at night. That is a long running joke with dad and I. Forgive me. 

I do have to add that I like myself better when I am running on empty. I cut up more and laugh harder. I do not know if it is lack of brain cells or just me being me. But I would much rather live with this Becky. 

Ann Marie give buttercup that Margarita for me. And tell her that I may be joining you both in a glass of wine one night this week. What flavor to you recommend. I am not a drinker at all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 7 2008, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631352


> I'm one.
> I've always been more of a "night person" than "morning person". I try to go to bed earlier, I really do  My husband works out of town so with no adult supervision I can stay up as late as I want. [/B]




I'm like you. I would love to go to bed around 1:00 and get up about 10:00, but my husband likes to go to bed at 10:00 ugh. I love it when he's gone for a few days, I'm up till the wee hours  My problem is I go right to sleep and then wake at 12:30 every night :bysmilie: then I lay there for hours UGH


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm right here with y'all too...usually try and hang it up around 12:30- 1:00...then I am wide awake by 6:00 -6:30....wish I could sleep in like I used to...but...anymore if I fall alseep I am lucky if I stay asleep...how I hate screwed up hormones...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Night owl/insomniac here. I'm working on that three hour time difference right now. It's 1:30 am in michigan right now and I am definitely ready to go to bed. 

Glad you're not taking the ambien anymore!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 8 2008, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631728


> Night owl/insomniac here. I'm working on that three hour time difference right now. It's 1:30 am in michigan right now and I am definitely ready to go to bed.
> 
> Glad you're not taking the ambien anymore![/B]


Thanks. I feel better now. I was scared there for a bit.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631571


> You won't find me here. I'm usually asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. Zzzzzzzz[/B]


It is 1:00 in the morning. And I want Sher's pillow.....


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello there!!!! Insert jumps up and down waving. Yep me too. I'm a night owl who is also an insomniac married to a man that works a swing shift. However I do prescription drugs, but if I take them too soon then they don't work. I'm on many meds at bedtime that have drowsiness as a side effect so that is suppose to help. :HistericalSmiley: With the ambien, soma, and others it was still taking me at least 4 hours to get to sleep now that I'm on one also for my neuropathy it has cut that down to about 2 hours. Without these drugs I can go days without sleep. 

I personally don't see why people get so upset if others sleep 'late'. Excuse me if I was a dr, nurse, police officer, security guard etc etc they would want me to be available 24/7 therefore don't you think I should be able to sleep other times during the day. I don't tell them it is wrong if they want to take their wimpy butts to bed at 9pm and get up when I'm going to bed. :innocent: In this day and age why don't we have 24 hour businesses like doctor offices, lawyers, courts etc. Lets face it we aren't the only ones that like to stay up all night. Think of how many new buildings have to go up to accommodate more professionals when they could shift share buildings. Same with schools, kids, teachers. You will have some that want to get up and go just like now and you will have others that want to go later in the day. The kids would actually be learning stuff from teachers that were awake!!!! Okay I'll stop now. LOL 

BTW Gene is on days this week and he is sleeping next to me..... would it be rude to slap him just for the [email protected] of it? Golly I mean just because he has to go to work in the morning he thinks I should watch tv in the living room that is reason enough to reach out and touch him up side the head don't you think?

I guess I better go read an ebook before I get in to much more trouble.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Sep 8 2008, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631739


> Hello there!!!! Insert jumps up and down waving.
> :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: I'm With ya sister.
> I personally don't see why people get so upset if others sleep 'late'. Excuse me if I was a dr, nurse, police officer, security guard etc etc they would want me to be available 24/7 therefore don't you think I should be able to sleep other times during the day. I don't tell them it is wrong if they want to take their wimpy butts to bed at 9pm and get up when I'm going to bed. :innocent: In this day and age why don't we have 24 hour businesses like doctor offices, lawyers, courts etc. Lets face it we aren't the only ones that like to stay up all night. Think of how many new buildings have to go up to accommodate more professionals when they could shift share buildings. Same with schools, kids, teachers. You will have some that want to get up and go just like now and you will have others that want to go later in the day. The kids would actually be learning stuff from teachers that were awake!!!! Okay I'll stop now. LOL [b]DITTO[/B]
> 
> ...


No stay I will have you giving him a good pop before it is over. Nah I dont want two happily divorced woman on SM. BTW welcome to the club. 

arty: arty: arty:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Sep 8 2008, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631735


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631571





> You won't find me here. I'm usually asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. Zzzzzzzz[/B]


It is 1:00 in the morning. And I want Sher's pillow.....  
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's 3:00 in the morning. And I still want Sher's pillow. Sher wake up I need to borrow your pillow. I can hear you snoring and am going to do what Tammy wants to do over the net. One of those cyber slaps...................

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

:tender: :tender: :tender: :tender: :tender: :tender: :tender: 

        


BTW thanks for the smileys. They help pamper a tired brain.........bahahahaaa


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you can count me in..iam usually up till 2am european time :smscare2: .even then when i get to bed i wake up 3or4 times anight jo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm more of a night owl than insomniac. It's just that I love the peace and quiet once everyone else has gone to bed. Then I get on the computer or start reading and just can't make myself go to sleep. Then I need to be up at 6 a.m. to get ready for work. Otherwise, I could fall asleep anytime, anywhere - drives hubby crazy.

Hubby is an insomniac and was on ambien - what a nightmare - horrible side effects that the doctors put him through so many tests for certain that it wasn't the ambien. He took himself off of it - now he can't sleep, but the side effects are gone.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:faint: Ambien: When I was on Ambien, I started sleepwalking for the first time in my life. Woke up once eating yogurt dog treats  Woke up once with my arm as far down the garbage disposal as it would go. :eek2_gelb2: (Luckily we were staying at a hotel due to a house fire-and I wasn't familiar with how to turn it on). So-no more Ambien for me. After that I read the complete drug info insert-should have read it first. BTW, did anyone see the report on TV the other night about Ambien "waking" people with minimal consciousness. People who were nonresponsive for years could speak, etc. after being given Ambien.
That is probably a clue that it is too strong to be given to us "normal" folks. (I use the word "normal" lightly)

The reason I wasn't on SM late last night was because I was being sooo quiet so I wouldn't disturb my new pup. Isn't that silly? It's like when you won't change positions in bed because you might disturb your sleeping Malt who is pressed up against you. He's got to get his rest, you know..he's busy during the day-napping. :rofl:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I've had sleep issues for about 15 yrs now....trouble falling asleep, then waking up 5 hrs later only to lie there exhausted. Working second shift doesn't help much either. Ambien, for me anyway, was/is a livesaver-I'd be in the looney bin without it- Sleep deprivation is a scary thing!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Me too since 3rd grade. Ambien has a very short half life. 4 hours.I am on a lot of strong meds for sleep.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always had trouble staying on a "normal" schedule. I had very rough summer last year and honestly haven't had a regular sleep pattern since, try as I might. I'm very leary of prescription sleep aids and will take OTC stuff on rare occasions. I've had limited success with SleepMD. Now that I know there are plenty of insomniacs here, I know where to come when I can't sleep.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

a couple of years ago one of my friends called me very hysterical. She was convinced that someone had gotten into her apt. She came home from work and found a bag of chips on her table ripped open and the towels in her bathroom were folded in a way she would never fold them. But nothing was missing, no forced entry. Other events occurred during that week. "Someone" was savagely ripping open packages of frozen and refrigerated food and leaving them half eaten. Finally she was finding an open bag of cat food in bed with her. As a side note, she had also mentioned that she was waking up with a bad taste in her mouth all week and didn't have much of an appetite. While looking at possible side effects to Abien, she discovered that some people "sleep eat" while taking it. She was eating cat food!!! No wonder she was waking up with a bad taste in her mouth!!!!


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Im a tylenol pm...er or advil pm whichever is on sale LOL. I only take half the dose and it seems to do the trick.. takes the edge off anyways. I hate it when I wait to long though to lay down.. cuz then it does the opposite and I sit here or toss and turn. Boring tv will help me usually. Now I usedddddd to drink some brandy or something and that would help, but im no long :smheat: er a drinker so... :bysmilie:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 8 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632181


> a couple of years ago one of my friends called me very hysterical. She was convinced that someone had gotten into her apt. She came home from work and found a bag of chips on her table ripped open and the towels in her bathroom were folded in a way she would never fold them. But nothing was missing, no forced entry. Other events occurred during that week. "Someone" was savagely ripping open packages of frozen and refrigerated food and leaving them half eaten. Finally she was finding an open bag of cat food in bed with her. As a side note, she had also mentioned that she was waking up with a bad taste in her mouth all week and didn't have much of an appetite. While looking at possible side effects to Abien, she discovered that some people "sleep eat" while taking it. She was eating cat food!!! No wonder she was waking up with a bad taste in her mouth!!!![/B]



I know I shouldn't laugh, but that is funny! I have sleep issues too, I'm actually doing a sleep study this Thursday. Most nights I have a terrible time falling asleep. I'm talking 2 to 3 hours. They think I have sleep apnea, plus I already know that I have RLS. DH said I don't stop breathing during sleep but I went to see a plumonologist last week and they had me take an oximeter home and it shows that I probably do suffer from it. I'm hopeful that maybe for once I'll start waking up feeling refreshed, because I can't remember the last time I slept well.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

...if I remember right, those Dog Yogurt Drops weren't half bad!!! :blush: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Sep 8 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632194


> ...if I remember right, those Dog Yogurt Drops weren't half bad!!! :blush: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: You're bad!


----------

